# Ultra-low-voltage Operation of SRAM Down to ~0.4V



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> YOKOHAMA, Japan, and LOS GATOS, Calif.  December 7, 2011  Fujitsu Semiconductor Limited and SuVolta, Inc. today announced that they have successfully demonstrated ultra-low-voltage operation of SRAM (static random access memory) blocks down to 0.425V by integrating SuVoltas PowerShrink low-power CMOS platform into Fujitsu Semiconductors low-power process technology. By reducing power consumption, these technologies will make possible the ultimate in ecological products in the near future. Technology details and results will be presented at the 2011 International Electron Devices Meeting (IEDM) being held in Washington DC, starting December 5th.


More


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's good news, of course, but you can have extremely low power consumption at 1000 volts, too, since the voltage has nothing to do with power consumtion specifically. News reports make that mistake very often.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yep, but it keeps getting better, doesn't it Elvandil? The less energy used, the less needed to generate, eh?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If we can just get persistent, unpowered memory in everyday use, things could change dramatically. Just not having the minor drain to maintain memory settings on TV's and other devices would save an appreciable amount of power.

I live in a house that had a plaque on front touting its futuristic "all-electric" design. It was the wave of the future, especially since nuclear power was going to reduce the price of electicity to a half-cent per kilowatt-hour. How lucky we were! But after living there for 2 years, my father ripped the plaque of the house and sailed it out into the field with the cows. He had awakened from the dream.


----------

